# For Coasties and Squids



## phdad (Sep 5, 2019)

Radiomen are like ground hogs, they seldom see the sun, coming up topside only on Saturday mornings at the special request of their commanding officer. If the sun is shining and a radioman see’s his shadow he goes below and everyone knows there will be six more days without inspection.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

On the contrary. If John Dunipace could not see his R/O floating in the pool with a Maccabee beer on tum-tum he knew there was something waiting for him at Portishead.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Varley, if Jim only served on American ships, beer would have been hard to come by.......(Pint)

Cheers Frank


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I had a friendly visit from a Lykes R/O. He was astonished 1) that I was boiler suited and down below and 2) that I could offer him hospitality. His opinion was rather like Gaddafi's "OK but can you imagine my lot if allowed it".


----------



## phdad (Sep 5, 2019)

Aye we did not have beer, but if truly in need of a drink there was always Aquavelva. Not only got alcohol but breath smelled very fragrent.


----------

